# colnago master



## felex (Dec 24, 2004)

this bike is impossible to sell.i have the most unused,like new cond bike between here and italy, and for the absolutely lowest price.people are truly retarted, i swear!


----------



## cmg (Oct 27, 2004)

*Mxl*



felex said:


> this bike is impossible to sell.i have the most unused,like new cond bike between here and italy, and for the absolutely lowest price.people are truly retarted, i swear!


Post a picture if you can. was this eBay recently? iv'e seen mxl's move pretty high ($1200+) for the last month. what was your starting price?


----------



## felex (Dec 24, 2004)

cmg said:


> Post a picture if you can. was this eBay recently? iv'e seen mxl's move pretty high ($1200+) for the last month. what was your starting price?


i started at $975 on ebay,it was my 1st time selling, so i didnt know what i was doin,i just wanted $800 clean.


----------



## cmg (Oct 27, 2004)

*selling bike*



felex said:


> i started at $975 on ebay,it was my 1st time selling, so i didnt know what i was doin,i just wanted $800 clean.


i thought that bike had at least one bid of $975 and sold, did it not? if you watch ebay for a while, the bikes that start out with a low starting bid ($100 or less) and run for at least 7 days have the best chance of building to over half of the original cost of the bike (min 4 yr old bike). this goes against the owner fear of being low bidded "i paid $1500 so the starting bid will be $750". if no one bids on your item eBay allows the 2nd run for free. if someone bids and doesn't buy you can give them a negative report. watch a few items similar to yours one with high starting bids and ones with low, notice which ones do better. lots of luck.


----------



## felex (Dec 24, 2004)

cmg said:


> i thought that bike had at least one bid of $975 and sold, did it not? if you watch ebay for a while, the bikes that start out with a low starting bid ($100 or less) and run for at least 7 days have the best chance of building to over half of the original cost of the bike (min 4 yr old bike). this goes against the owner fear of being low bidded "i paid $1500 so the starting bid will be $750". if no one bids on your item eBay allows the 2nd run for free. if someone bids and doesn't buy you can give them a negative report. watch a few items similar to yours one with high starting bids and ones with low, notice which ones do better. lots of luck.


 good to know, thanks


----------

